# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  So sánh Asus Zenfone Laser và Samsung Grand Prime

## aduy1992

*Grand Prime* là chiếc smartphone phổ thông của Samsung, ra đời cách đây khá lâu, chừng khoảng 2 năm, điều này dẫn tới việc tiếng tăm của máy xuất hiện trên thị trường sớm hơn, nhờ vào giá thành và thế mạnh và thiết kế, tiếng tăm của hãng mà chú dế phổ thông này cũng thu lại không ít doanh thu tốt, tạo ấn tượng với một phần không nhỏ giới trẻ yêu thích điện thoại thông minh. *Zenfone Laser* góp mình vào thị trường di động chỉ trong thời gian ngắn trở lại đây, nhưng có vẻ cũng khá thu hút khi sở hữu trên mình thông số cấu hình chất lượng, tựa theo thiết kế của thế hệ Zenfone 2 ra đời trước đó, thì Laser mới vẫn dựa theo kiểu thiết kế này, dù nhận không ít tai tiếng về thiết kế, nhưng sức mạnh hiệu năng của máy thì quả thực là đáng ngưỡng mộ.



*Giao diện chính của Asus Zenfone Laser*​
*So sánh về thiết kế :* Đây không phải là một vấn đề khó khăn. Bởi phần thiết kế của hai máy là hoàn toàn khác nhau. Với cùng một kích cỡ cho nên cả hai máy đều không vượt nhau ở chiều nào, nhưng khi nhìn vào mặt chính, Grand Prime chiếm thiện cảm của người dùng hơn nhờ việc thiết kế mạnh mẽ. Các đường nét bo tròn như nhau, nhưng khung viền bao quanh của máy Samsung khiến ta nghĩ tới việc cho điểm số giữa Laser/Prime có thể tạm gọi là 8/10.



*Mặt trước của Samsung Grand Prime*​
Khi nói về mặt lưng, thì cảm giác cầm trên tay chiếc Laser khá thoải mái nhờ vào *thiết kế mặt lưng cong* của máy, dải loa phía sau nhìn hầm hố hơn hẳn không gian nhỏ gọn cho loa của Grand Prime. Nhờ việc có mặt lưng cong nên Laser cầm trên tay khá thoải mái hơn, nhưng nếu nghĩ tới việc cầm cứng cáp hơn thì bạn nên chuyển sang chú dế Prime. Đây là một yếu tố khá dễ cho người dùng lựa chọn, vì một bên là phẳng, còn một bên là cong, nên không khó để lựa chọn cho lắm.


*Kích cỡ màn hình :* Ở nội dung này có thể thấy cả 2 sản phẩm của chúng ta đều mang trên mình *màn hình 5 inches* nhỏ gọn. Ưu điểm đến từ Laser với độ phân giải màn hình cao, *chuẩn HD* với *720 x 1280 pixels* trong khi đó thế hệ Grand Prime chỉ được hỗ trợ *chuẩn qHD*, khi chỉ đạt độ phân giải *540 x 960 pixels*, rõ ràng khi cầm trên tay cũng dễ nhận ra rằng chi tiết hiển thị trên Laser rõ ràng là sắc nét.



*Mặt lưng của Grand Prime với dải loa nhỏ*​
*Bộ nhớ trong :* Với Prime bộ nhớ trong của máy chỉ *vỏn vẹn 1 GB Ram*, giới hạn nhỏ nhất trong dung lượng Ram hiện tại của các smartphone trên thị trường, còn riêng Laser được ưu ái hơn với dung lượng *Ram lên tới 2 GB*, có phần thoải mái hơn trong việc chạy đa nhiệm hay chơi game, kiểm chứng thực tế cũng cho thấy khi chơi một số trò như Asphalt 8 hay Prime World Defensders máy chơi khá mượt, nhưng lại khá giật trên Grand Prime. Khe cắm thẻ nhớ mở rộng trên cả 2 máy đều có dung lượng khá cao, nhưng về khoản này Laser vẫn chiếm thế thượng phong khi sở hữu bộ nhớ hỗ trợ lên gấp đôi, lên tới *128 GB*.



*Mặt lưng cong thoải mái, hầm hố với dải loa to*​
Camera của cả 2 máy có thể cho thấy, số chấm trên cả camera trước và sau của hai máy đều như nhau. Trước và sau lần lượt là *5MP/8MP*. Bởi lẻ cả hai máy đều được trang bị tính năng lấy nét tự động, với thời đại camera hiện nay thì đây không phải là một tính năng có thể bỏ quên trên camera được. Nhưng nhờ vào việc ra đời sau, có lẻ được rút kết kinh nghiệm nhiều hơn nên Laser lại sở hữu thêm những công nghệ mới mà Samsung nhà ta vẫn chưa chịu đầu tư cho sản phẩm của mình. Độ phân giải camera của hai máy đều khá cao, đạt khoảng *3264 x 2448 pixels*, đều có đèn Flash LED tại mặt sau, nhưng nếu Prime chỉ là đèn đơn thì dế yêu Laser mới là bộ đèn *Flash LED kép*. Chưa kể khi anh chàng tân bình Laser này còn có cả thế mạnh về lấy nét tiêu chuẩn mới là lấy nét bằng Laser, được đồn đoán là cho hình ảnh tốt hơn và khả năng lấy nét tự động nhanh hơn hẳn.



*Camera sau của Prime lấy nét khá chậm
*

*Trong khi đó Laser lấy nét cực nhanh, chỉ trong tích tắc*​
Khi ra khỏi hộp Grand Prime được Samsung tạo ấn tượng với hệ điều hành *Android Kitkat 4.4.2 và cho tới nay thì vẫn chưa thấy dấu hiệu cho thấy sẽ được sẵn sàng để lên Lollipop hay khả năng là có được lên Marshmallow hay không. Trong khi đó, Zenfone Laser nhờ ra đời đúng vào dịp Android Lollipop* vừa xuất hiện nên được ưu ái hơn khi khoát trên mình bộ áo choàng mới này. Đúng là khi nào ra đời sau thì cũng mang nhiều lợi thế hơn, khi thế hệ Android mới này sẽ giúp máy tăng tốc độ xử lý hơn nữa là khả năng hỗ trợ đa nhiệm mạnh mẽ hơn là điều dễ hiệu. Đó là việc chưa bao gồm những thế mạnh khác như có giao diện đẹp hơn. Và còn khá nhiều những thế mạnh khác.


Duy nhất cuối cùng cũng tìm ra được nét tương đồng tiếp theo của cả hai máy đó chính là bộ vi xử lý. Đều mang trên mình chipset *Qualcomm MSM8916 Snapdragon 410*. Đây là thế hệ CPU di động 4 nhân tốc độ giới hạn là 1.2 GHz, đi kèm sẵn bên trong là bộ xử lý đồ họa *GPU Adreno 306*. Có vẻ hơi không được đánh giá cao về tốc độ nhưng thực tế cho thấy đằng sau CPU thì Ram đóng một vài trò khá quan trọng, ví dụ điển hình là giữa Zenfone Laser và Grand Prime này.

*Antutu Benchmark trên Zenfone Laser*

*Antutu Benchmark trên Grand Prime
*​Ngay cả việc sử dụng trình benchmark thông dụng cũng dễ dàng cho bạn nhận ra sự khác biệt giữa hai dòng máy này.


Màu sắc trên Prime được cho là đa dạng hơn, nhưng nói chính xác thì cũng chỉ là nhiều hơn một màu mà thôi, đó là với 3 tông màu xám – trắng – gold. Dù sao thì có lẻ cũng có nhiều lựa chọn hơn so với chiếc Laser, khi dòng máy này chỉ có 2 màu đó là trắng và đen.



*Yếu thế hơn với dung lượng pin chỉ 2070 mAh*​
*Dung lượng pin :* Đây có lẻ cũng là một trong những yếu tố khá quan trọng khi người mua nghĩ tới việc lựa chọn cho mình một chú dế yêu. Có vẻ như việc đầu tư vào bộ nhớ cao thì bù lại Zenfone Laser phải hạ mình xuống một vài thông số gì đó, cụ thể ở đây chính là dung lượng pin, vì suy cho cùng pin của Laser chỉ vỏn vẹn *2070 mAh*, yếu hơn so với Grand Prime khi chú dế hot này có hẳn là *2600 mAh*.



*Prime chiếm lợi thế hơn với pin dung lượng 2600 mAh*​
Suy cho cùng thì cả hai máy đều sở hữu những thế mạnh riêng của mình, nhưng nếu mong muốn có một chú dế yêu ưu tiên về hiệu năng hơn thì Zenfone Laser có vẻ thích hợp hơn, nhất là cho các bạn trẻ hay yêu thích sử dụng ứng dụng facebook, chơi game, và còn chưa kể đủ thứ trò linh tinh. Thế mạnh từ Zenfone Laser là điều không thể phủ nhận, việc còn lại đó chính là câu hỏi. Do giá thành của cả hai máy gần như là ngang nhau nên bạn sẽ lựa chọn chiếc nào ? Và tại sao lại quyết định lựa chọn này, chủ yếu là để cho bạn có một chiếc smartphone không quá cao cấp nhưng vẫn đủ đồng hành cùng bạn trong mọi hoàn cảnh.

----------


## phanloi711

*Trả lời: So sánh Asus Zenfone Laser và Samsung Grand Prime*

Gị là 2 con này đều dùng chung CPU à, nếu gị thì tính ra chỉ còn nhỉnh hơn chủ yếu ở bộ nhớ lưu trữ thôi, Ram 2 GB trên con Laser hy vọng sẽ giúp máy chạy đa nhiệm tốt hơn

----------


## chaydidaubaygio

*Trả lời: So sánh Asus Zenfone Laser và Samsung Grand Prime*

Đúng là nếu tính máy cỡ dưới 4 triệu thì chỉ nên chọn 1 trong 2 con này, còn cụ thể chọn con nào thì tùy sở thích mỗi người thôi

----------

